# Household Monthly Budget/Planner



## devilfishdev (28 Sep 2008)

Hi guys, how's it going? It's my first post and am wondering if anyone can help me, please? I'm looking for is a *Microsoft Excel based Monthly budget*. I'm a male in my late twenties, good income, mortgage. What i want to do is get my finances in order and monitor where ALL my money goes and what EXACTLY I'm spending it on. 

I'm just using the caps lock there as my problem basically is that I feel that I just don't know what I'm spending my money on. I want and need to be more disciplined. Apart from the mortgage, i have no other loans but still feel that I'm wasting/spending my money on........, nothing, I suppose!! 

I feel also that if I had a budget and was forced to write down/type in each day what I had spent (not that I want to be a Mr. Scrooge or anything!) then I will be in a position to better understand what to do with my income.

Hope you can help, please

Thanks


----------



## cole (28 Sep 2008)

Google returned .

I have used [broken link removed] which is free and very easy to use. There are numerous threads on this topic which a quick search will reveal. 

Document and account for _everything,_ you'll have a good idea of your expenditure pattern after two or three months. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Sep 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

Your other duplicated thread has been closed.

  Using unnecessary capitals is also considered as [broken link removed].

If you run the search option on the main page you should be able to find previous information on budgeting/planners.

You may also find something suitable on www.mabs.ie


----------



## devilfishdev (28 Sep 2008)

Cole,

Thanks very much, I'll check out those links now. 

Cheers.


----------



## Stapeler (28 Sep 2008)

Might be of interest, If you open Microsoft Excel and open a new file there's an option to search Microsoft Online template. There's a lot to choose from including Budget planners, Loan amortization schedules, calculators etc. something for everyone..


----------

